# Scarlet badis?



## RynoParsons (31 Jan 2013)

Got 10 of these amazing little fish 3 males and 7 females. Any tips on them?


----------



## BigTom (31 Jan 2013)

Well done finding females! Excellent sex ratio there. Where did you get them from?

Get them in a well planted tank with lots of nook and crannies and not too strong a flow. Males will want at least a square foot each to set up territories in. I'd recommend a species only tank, or with other very peaceful species.

They'll almost certainly only take live foods.

SF profile is pretty comprehensive -  Dario dario – Scarlet Badis — Seriously Fish


----------



## RynoParsons (31 Jan 2013)

Thanx my local fish store ordered them for me! I have 2 brineshrimp hatcheries running permanently. Did read that they only take live food. Its in my 90x90x40cm cube with harlequin rosbaras. They love to hide in the blyxa japonica. So guess i will use a syringe to spread baby brineshrimp in betweem the plants. Also loads of cherry shrimp in there. Guess they might try and snack on the babies?


----------



## Gill (31 Jan 2013)

Congrats on some great little fish with loads of personality. I have found in the past that they will take Hikari Micro Pellets with a little starvation method.


----------



## BigTom (31 Jan 2013)

RynoParsons said:


> Thanx my local fish store ordered them for me! I have 2 brineshrimp hatcheries running permanently. Did read that they only take live food. Its in my 90x90x40cm cube with harlequin rosbaras. They love to hide in the blyxa japonica. So guess i will use a syringe to spread baby brineshrimp in betweem the plants. Also loads of cherry shrimp in there. Guess they might try and snack on the babies?


 
Sounds good. They should be able to find plenty to eat in there.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


BigTom said:


> Where did you get them from?


I've been looking for these (or _Dario hysginon_), but I've still never seen a female. I'd try Grindal Worms and _Daphnia_ as well for food.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RynoParsons (1 Feb 2013)

Thanx. They have little atitudes these buggers. Looks like little hunters in the blyxa pouncong on its pray


----------



## RynoParsons (1 Feb 2013)

2 crappy pics


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2013)

One thing you may notice with the males, that they tend to heard the Shrimp into a corner. Well that is what mine used tto do with the cherry shrimp, would heard them into a corner during the day.


----------

